# Mold



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

So I get a work order to bid to clean and paint over the mold with KIlz. When I get to the property the walls are buckling and some of the drywall fell off and you can see the mold on the inside of the wall.
I notified the company that I will not put in a bid to do the work because it is beyond the clean and treat stage. I also stated that do to the possibility of future legal action if it is not done properly we will not even bid it.
They contacted me 3 times telling me that I HAD to bid the way the client wanted.
Sorry but your client isn't the one that will be getting fined and possibly losing their license when the mold is found 4 years from now. I think they got the hint and told me not to bother.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2012)

Report them. That kind of chit will kill a kid or a dog.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

brm1109 said:


> So I get a work order to bid to clean and paint over the mold with KIlz. When I get to the property the walls are buckling and some of the drywall fell off and you can see the mold on the inside of the wall.
> I notified the company that I will not put in a bid to do the work because it is beyond the clean and treat stage. I also stated that do to the possibility of future legal action if it is not done properly we will not even bid it.
> They contacted me 3 times telling me that I HAD to bid the way the client wanted.
> Sorry but your client isn't the one that will be getting fined and possibly losing their license when the mold is found 4 years from now. I think they got the hint and told me not to bother.


What I suggest is bid to have a professional do the bid. We all know what they charge. $500 and up


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2012)

If you feel cornered into a mold-removal job, I suggest you blame your insurance. Tell the company that gave you the work order that you don't have insurance for mold removal. Perhaps they will accept that answer as opposed to them thinking that you personally just don't want to do the job and that's why they keep hounding you.

Good on you for refusing to do this work. There are long tail liability concerns with mold which is why it is a standard exclusion on General Liability insurance policies.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2012)

I love mold!  As astrix stated just tell them you dont have Pollution Liability Coverage for mold.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2012)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Report them. That kind of chit will kill a kid or a dog.


Report them to whom?


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> Report them to whom?


Dept of health, BBB?


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> Dept of health, BBB?


Oh, of course, that'll do it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2012)

If a mold expert would team up with a journalist to expose the dangerous cost-cutting game the nationals and banks are playing in relation to mold, then maybe we'd see some progress. If consumers are made aware that foreclosures are being improperly treated for mold, an extremely serious issue, their reaction will put a stop to this practice. Banks won't like it when their properties with mold get a death sentence, so to speak, because nobody will buy them due to fear. 

I walked into a property today that had been treated with bleach/kilz for mold a few months ago and I walked out with a major headache. Mold is still there, you just can't see it now. 

I would bet everything I have that asset managers and the executives at nationals and everyone below them would NOT be trying to pay contractors $2/sqft or w/e the pay is to bleach and kilz mold in their own home. None of them would try to cut corners to get rid of the mold in their home, because (surprisingly) even though many of them lack intelligence, they are not mentally incapacitated.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Paradox said:


> If a mold expert would team up with a journalist to expose the dangerous cost-cutting game the nationals and banks are playing in relation to mold, then maybe we'd see some progress. If consumers are made aware that foreclosures are being improperly treated for mold, an extremely serious issue, their reaction will put a stop to this practice. Banks won't like it when their properties with mold get a death sentence, so to speak, because nobody will buy them due to fear.
> 
> I walked into a property today that had been treated with bleach/kilz for mold a few months ago and I walked out with a major headache. Mold is still there, you just can't see it now.
> 
> I would bet everything I have that asset managers and the executives at nationals and everyone below them would NOT be trying to pay contractors $2/sqft or w/e the pay is to bleach and kilz mold in their own home. None of them would try to cut corners to get rid of the mold in their home, because (surprisingly) even though many of them lack intelligence, they are not mentally incapacitated.


This is true.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

It is a better news story after the homeowner and his family move into the house and then get sick and nearly die. Before that, most of the media can't be bothered.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> It is a better news story after the homeowner and his family move into the house and then get sick and nearly die. Before that, most of the media can't be bothered.


Fremont has many a story on these instances. I've heard of several as well. I just left one in which SG or LPS did a half azzed job that I know wasn't done right. The home has been sitting since 2009 in PPO status. Somebody's about to receive a Huuuuuuge charge back. Mold all over the surfaces through out.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Yeah I went into one that had a very moldy basement, and went back a couple months later and someone painted right over the drywall. I continue to report mold on my damage report and say property is not in convey condition as I know mold is still present underneath drywall.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> Yeah I went into one that had a very moldy basement, and went back a couple months later and someone painted right over the drywall. I continue to report mold on my damage report and say property is not in convey condition as I know mold is still present underneath drywall.


We never report the property in conveyance condition. Never. With what they're willing to approve and have us do doesn't cover everything you can be charged back for.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> We never report the property in conveyance condition. Never. With what they're willing to approve and have us do doesn't cover everything you can be charged back for.





I always used the word "appearance" A LOT on convey reports.
Or "on the surface" or "visible". 


I never marked one as convey ready because of the liability.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2012)

You want to hear a Service Company SCREAM?

Buy a cheapo $15.00 mold test kit and show them a picture of the test being done and it FAILS thus its in non-conveyance condition. OMG they will absolutely go ballistic WHY DID YOU TEST? Well duh...it smelled of mold and Why didn't YOU test it?

They will slobber all over themselves since once its uploaded its common information that has to now be shared to the buyer. We went a little further and posted notices on the front door "Caution: Do not enter without respirators due to mold". 

Man I had fun!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> We never report the property in conveyance condition. Never. With what they're willing to approve and have us do doesn't cover everything you can be charged back for.


As of right now, I am adopting this policy!
Way too much liability in putting a stamp of approval on a house that I have only spent 5-20 minutes inspecting, usually in the dark and often in extreme tempatures. 

Not that it will stop a house from conveying though. I had a pre-sale that we did at least 5 CC inspections on, severe structural damage due to 20+ years of leaking water, mold, meth?, electrical problems, roof, etc., and they conveyed it to HUD. MTMTNMN gets the house on the REO side & calls me first. THEY CONVEYED WHAT! It took him a couple of months but he actually got HUD to reconvey the property back to the bank. I got 2 more CC orders after reconveyance and finally last week they asked for a demolition estimate.

NOTE TO THE NEWB: Even though this was not my first rodeo by any means, when Matt told me what was coming, I "scrambled all the fighters", knowing that all my previous inspections & reports on this house were going to be scrutinized for mistakes &/or inaccuracies. Turns out all the T's were crossed and I's dotted. I have no doubt that the service company & bank would have pinned this house on me, like it or not, if I had not handled all the inspection & reports the way I did. I got lucky!


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> As of right now, I am adopting this policy!
> Way too much liability in putting a stamp of approval on a house that I have only spent 5-20 minutes inspecting, usually in the dark and often in extreme tempatures.
> 
> Not that it will stop a house from conveying though. I had a pre-sale that we did at least 5 CC inspections on, severe structural damage due to 20+ years of leaking water, mold, meth?, electrical problems, roof, etc., and they conveyed it to HUD. MTMTNMN gets the house on the REO side & calls me first. THEY CONVEYED WHAT! It took him a couple of months but he actually got HUD to reconvey the property back to the bank. I got 2 more CC orders after reconveyance and finally last week they asked for a demolition estimate.
> ...


Why were you going in a house that has structural issues and possibly meth. I hope you're ok or had PPE.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> As of right now, I am adopting this policy!
> Way too much liability in putting a stamp of approval on a house that I have only spent 5-20 minutes inspecting, usually in the dark and often in extreme tempatures.
> 
> Not that it will stop a house from conveying though. I had a pre-sale that we did at least 5 CC inspections on, severe structural damage due to 20+ years of leaking water, mold, meth?, electrical problems, roof, etc., and they conveyed it to HUD. MTMTNMN gets the house on the REO side & calls me first. THEY CONVEYED WHAT! It took him a couple of months but he actually got HUD to reconvey the property back to the bank. I got 2 more CC orders after reconveyance and finally last week they asked for a demolition estimate.
> ...


HUD sometimes conveys properties like this.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> HUD sometimes conveys properties like this.


Not if MTMTNMAN has anything to say about it!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> Not if MTMTNMAN has anything to say about it!!!


Make sure you hold a firm grip on the hind legs.. :whistling:


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2012)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Make sure you hold a firm grip on the hind legs.. :whistling:


Maybe I spent too much time int the sun today, but I don't get it???


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> Maybe I spent too much time int the sun today, but I don't get it???








ROFLMAO




I got it right off.









Its a sheep shagger joke. :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:
You know that thing they do in montana.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I thought they legalized that.:tongue_smilie:


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> What I suggest is bid to have a professional do the bid. We all know what they charge. $500 and up


CHECK YOUR GL. MIne wont allow me to have coverage if I hire another company to do the remediation. 

My agent did NOT divulge this untill I pressed them and asked them point blank.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

splinterpicker said:


> CHECK YOUR GL. MIne wont allow me to have coverage if I hire another company to do the remediation.
> 
> My agent did NOT divulge this untill I pressed them and asked them point blank.


Good to know.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

BPWY said:


> ROFLMAO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you wear mocasins it gives you more control over the sheep when shearing them ... Just saying BPWY it may have other applications as well


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Matt told me that velcro gloves are essential tools to have for working with sheep. 


lmao


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Matt told me that velcro gloves are essential tools to have for working with sheep.
> 
> 
> lmao


ROFL :thumbsup:


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Since we are having fun at the expense of MT cowboys...............................



Do you know why MT cowboys wear their pant legs INSIDE their boots????


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Since we are having fun at the expense of MT cowboys...............................
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know why MT cowboys wear their pant legs INSIDE their boots????


so the hoovs are captured ???


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

splinterpicker said:


> so the hoovs are captured ???







:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:




:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

It would seem like we've successfully hijacked this thread. 



Some one should post about mold before it gets closed. lol


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

BPWY said:


> It would seem like we've successfully hijacked this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Some one should post about mold before it gets closed. lol


I hyave MOLD on the inside of my boots ??!!


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

BPWY said:


> It would seem like we've successfully hijacked this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Some one should post about mold before it gets closed. lol


I have MOLD on the inside of my boots ??!!


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Mold can make you sick or even kill you. 



It can even cause damage to your insurance policy.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Mold can make you sick or even kill you.
> 
> It can even cause damage to your insurance policy.


Mold is no joke. Baaaaaaaa. LOL


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2012)

splinterpicker said:


> CHECK YOUR GL. MIne wont allow me to have coverage if I hire another company to do the remediation.
> 
> My agent did NOT divulge this untill I pressed them and asked them point blank.


That is true since when you sub out to a hazard restoration company you are acting as the General Contractor.... SO you have that sub ADD you as an additional insured for that 1 job and add the coverage extension cost onto the bid. Normally there is no underwriting for this but a nominal fee.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

FremontREO said:


> That is true since when you sub out to a hazard restoration company you are acting as the General Contractor.... SO you have that sub ADD you as an additional insured for that 1 job and add the coverage extension cost onto the bid. Normally there is no underwriting for this but a nominal fee.


Whew. I had no idea. I will remember to keep that in mind. Thanks for the heads up Fremont


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

You can threaten not to give me more work or to chargeback (not happening) because I will not bleach clean and Kilz the mold. How many [email protected]*&ing times do I need to tell you to find another hack to do it.
We will only do it the right way and remove the drywall.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

brm1109 said:


> You can threaten not to give me more work or to chargeback (not happening) because I will not bleach clean and Kilz the mold. How many [email protected]*&ing times do I need to tell you to find another hack to do it.
> We will only do it the right way and remove the drywall.


Told 5 bros that and they deactivated my profile and told me I was being argumentative and not following client guidelines. 2 months layers the reactivated my profile and sent me work. Lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2012)

I love the line we'd get from a few EX Clients - "I need you to take mold out of your bid" 

"Why - there's mold EVERYWHERE. YOu cant see the green and black spots on the walls"

"That's just discoloration. Since you aren't a mold professional - you can't know that's mold."

"I can't?"

"No."

"Okay. We'll have it tested to confirm."

"NO TESTING."

"The test kit is 15 bucks - at sniffer with protocol is $600"

"NO TESTING!!!"

"Okay - Are you a mold professional?" 

"No but we do thousands of houses a year and ...."

"I know Bob at the City. I'll have him come out and take a gander - will that help out your client?"

"Ummm, ahhh, the, ummm,"

"See, our insurance requires we do this right - or we're liable, no matter what you say, or what someone wants to hear."

"Well we have several other bids and.."

"Give it to them with a bow on it."

Invariably - a month or two later - the big fat juicy mold job would show up - and our mold bids are time sensitive - 15 days. Disclaimer right on it in bold. 

Usually 20- 50% higher after 2 months - more to remove and remediate - the ventilation (our testers always specify hvac duct cleaning)


----------

